
How I Got To Startup School - dshah
http://philcrissman.com/2008/04/09/how-i-got-to-startup-school/
======
SwellJoe
My estimation of the business acumen of Dharmesh just went through the roof.
$300 bucks for a series of articles that's guaranteed to get good traffic is a
great deal. Smack a touching story of "one guy's struggle to get to Startup
School to help him follow his dream of being an entrepreneur" on top, and
you've got a blogging goldmine. OK, maybe just an interesting series of
articles, but still a good deal.

I saw someone suggest this very idea in a thread here...but it didn't click
that it'd be a brilliant marketing move for whoever picked up the (paltry)
tab.

~~~
dshah
I'm not sure whether I should take this as a compliment or not. :)

In any case, I think it is more a testament to my laziness than it is my
business acumen. I haven't been posting to the blog much lately, and thought
this would be a good way to get some insights that I'm sure to be good and my
readers will get value out of.

~~~
SwellJoe
Of course it's a compliment!

I suppose if you wanted to worry over whether I'm interpreting your
philanthropic effort as a cynical marketing ploy, then you could take it as
something other than a compliment...but that's not my intent at all. I think
it's both good business sense and a nice thing to do.

"Laziness" is a virtue when used appropriately. I really need to work on my
laziness maximization skills...

------
RyanGWU82
By the way, thanks to both Dharmesh and Phil for offering to provide us with
notes. I think it's wonderful that you're putting in the time and money to
create a comprehensive recap.

------
aaroneous
That's great, congratulations :]

BTW, your blog totally breaks in Safari... might wanna take a look at that.

~~~
philcrissman
Urg. Yes, that happened before (Safari breakage), I had thought it was fixed.
Thanks for the tip, I'll have to take another look.

~~~
pmjordan
Opera (9.27, Linux) too.

------
wallflower
Phil if you read this - Thanks! I decided not to apply to Startup School and
this makes me feel better.

The more interesting posts will be your post-Startup School ones [one, two,
three months afterwards]. I really hope you are inspired and start a thread on
your blog on how you are doing/doing it, post-startup school. Followup is
everything.

------
aneesh
It's nice to see that random acts of kindness still have a place in this
world.

------
astine
Cool! I hope it works out.

